# Shepton Show 2019



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Do we have anybody going this year??? so far there is only Me, Matchlock, waspes on our facebook page going:frown2: could we PLEASE have a few more of you attending with us.

Dates are Thurs 5th Sept to Monday 12th Sept 12 noon
*Bath and West Showground, Shepton Mallet, Somerset, BA4 6QN*

Prices are 
Thursday £43

Friday £40
To book
https://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/shows/show/the-south-west-motorhome-show/book-now/camping
Booking closes at 2pm on Wednesday 21st August 2019

PLEASE PUT MOTORHOMEFACTS AS YOUR CLUB to camp with us and post on here when you have booked

Our facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/

If you haven't already joined please do

Thanks

Jac


----------

